# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Sapa 3 ngay, tour ghép giá rẻ Sapa - LH 0983.998.600

## mrcuongpro

*HÀ NỘI – SAPA*

  _Loại tour: Ghép lẻ - Thăm Hàm Rồng - Cát Cát - Thác Bạc_
*Thời gian: 3 ngày 4 đêm*
*Giá: 2.250.000 VNĐ/khách*
_Phương tiện: Tàu, ôtô
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày_


*  Lưu ý trước khi đặt tour
 * 
  *
Lời tựa

*  _Sapa  được ví như cô gái đẹp trong buổi sớm mai đất trời còn ngái ngủ, với  hàm mi rợp mát trên cặp mắt mơ màng của nàng thiếu nữ đang tuổi xuân  thì. Nằm ở độ cao gần 2000m, cách trung tâm chừng 10 phút tản bộ, vị trí  lý tưởng này giúp bạn có thể thả sức quan sát tứ phía, cảm nhận được  thế núi hùng vĩ của thị trấn tận cùng phương Bắc: Kia thị trấn bốn mùa  xuân mây phủ, nguyên mẫu của nhiều bức tranh từng đoạt giải thưởng quốc  tế. Xa hơn những thửa ruộng bậc thang đang mùa thu hoạch vàng óng một  màu, xoáy những vòng tròn bất tận. Phía bên trái, bản Hồ như một chiếc  gương soi của mặt trời, sậm đỏ ráng chiều._
*
*  *
* *

Lịch Trình Tour

 ĐÊM 01 
*  *21h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại ga B - Trần Quý Cáp để lên tàu đi Lào cai*

21h45:* Tàu rời ga Hà Nội
*

NGÀY 01 : LÀO CAI - SA PA
(Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối) 
*  *06h00:* Tàu  tới Lào Cai, xe đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường  quý khách sẽ tha hồ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở  của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.*

07h30:* Đến  khu du lịch Sa Pa, đoàn ăn sáng, nghỉ ngơi. Quý khách tự do tham quan  thị Trấn Sapa xinh đẹp, nhà thờ Đá và biệt thự cổ được xây dựng từ thời  Pháp*

12h00:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, nhận phòng khách sạn .*

14h00:* Quý  khách đi tham quan núi Hàm Rồng - vườn Lan Đông Dương, cổng Trời, sân  Mây, thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc dân tộc trên núi Hàm Rồng. (chi  phí xem nhạc dân tộc là tự túc)*

17h00:* Trở  về khu du lịch, nghỉ ngơi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Buổi tối khách tự do vui  chơi hoặc đi chơi chợ tình của các dân tộc thiểu số tại Sa Pa (nếu vào  tối thứ7).
*

 NGÀY 02 : SA PA
(Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối) 
*  *07h30:* Quý  khách dùng bữa sáng, sau đó ôtô của công ty sẽ đưa quý khách đi thăm  Thác Bạc - Cổng Trời (hoặc đi thăm động Tả Phìn, thăm bản của người Dzao  Đỏ). Tại đây quý khách có thể tha hồ chụp ảnh lưu niệm cũng như giao  lưu văn hóa với người dân tộc.*

11h30:* Quý khách dùng bữa trưa*

Chiều:* Quý khách tự do dạo chơi ngắm cảnh SaPa.
*

 NGÀY 03 : SA PA - LÀO CAI
(Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối) 
*  *07h00:* Quý  khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn sau đó hướng dẫn viên đưa Quý khách  thăm quan Cát Cát - thung lũng tình yêu, thăm bản của người H'Mông, thăm  thuỷ điện cổ từ thời Pháp.*

12h00:* Quý khách về khu du lịch ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều Quý khách mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ Sapa*

16h00:* Xe đưa Quý khách xuống Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối.
*
*  *
ĐÊM 04*  *
*  *20h30:* Quý khách lên tàu về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu*

05h00* Tàu đưa Quý khách về đến ga Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch đầy thú vị và lãng mạn.
*ĐVT: VNĐ*
 *Loại tour*
*Giá*
*Phòng đơn*
*Phụ thu cuối tuần*
*Ghi chú*

*2***
*2.250.000*
*400.000*
200.000
_Vé tàu khoang 6 - KS 2 sao
_

*3****
*3.150.000*
*800.000*
_Vé tàu khoang 4 - KS 3 sao_



  *BAO GỒM*

Khách sạn đẹp, sang trọng ngay trung tâm thị trấn SaPaCác bữa ăn theo chương trìnhVé thắng cảnh
Vé tàu khứ hồi, nằm điều hòa Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà NộiXe đón đưa tại ga Lào CaiHướng dẫn viên thành thạo, nhiệt tình, chu đáo
* KHÔNG BAO GỒM
* 
Đồ uốngThuế V.A.T, các chi phí cá nhân

*
CHÚ Ý 
*  
Quý khách nên mang theo giầy thể thao, quần áo ấm.Giờ nhận phòng khách sạn ngày đầu tiên và trả phòng ngày cuối cùng như nhau (thường là trước 12h00 trưa).Đối với đoàn khách  lẻ, sẽ có hướng dẫn đưa đoàn tại ga Hà Nội. Tại Sapa, hướng dẫn sẽ có  biển đón đoàn tại Sapa (tại lối ra cửa ga). Công ty sẽ không  chịu trách nhiệm bồi hoàn trong trường hợp thời tiết xấu, nhà ga thay  đổi giờ tàu, hoặc trường hợp khách không tham gia hết chương trình.



 *CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ*

 *CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST*

*Địa chỉ:* 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04.62700945 / Fax: 04.62700954
*Chi nhánh:* 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08.62581667 / Fax: 08.62581657
 *Website:* bonmuatourist.com.vn - dulichbonmua.net
*Email:* contact@dulichbonmua.net
* Hotline: Ms.Hải: 0983.998.600 - Live chat: Dulichbonmua1*





Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào du lịch Sapa

----------

